# Tips plummeted since new app?



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

is it just coincidence? I’ve had one tip since getting the new app. ONE


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> is it just coincidence? I've had one tip since getting the new app. ONE


Lol... Your avatar cracks me up.


----------

